# VAG-Com Mods for the S6



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We made a few adjustments to our S6. Here's a run-down.
Rest of World lighting (running LEDs with headlights)
09 – Central Electronics
Coding – change from 0115123 to 0115121 (last position is for lighting – 1 is ROW)
Removing Seatbelt Chime
17 – Instruments
Coding – change from 2129268 to 2129208 (6th position is for seatbelt warning – 0 is off)
Operating Windows with Remote
46 – Central Convenience
Adaptation – Channel 61
Change from 10 to 15
Coding – change from 4618269 to 4618397 (plus 128 to enable comfort remote settings)


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: VAG-Com Mods for the S6 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Removing Seatbelt Chime
17 – Instruments
Coding – change from 2129268 to 2129208 (6th position is for seatbelt warning – 0 is off)


this i didn't even notice. i guess it's b/c i always strap myself in w/o a 2nd thought
bill


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: VAG-Com Mods for the S6 (jebglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jebglx* »_
this i didn't even notice. i guess it's b/c i always strap myself in w/o a 2nd thought
bill









My parents are oldschool and don't like to wear them. Plus, it's annoying if you have a bag or something on the passenger seat heavy enough to set off the sensor.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: VAG-Com Mods for the S6 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
My parents are oldschool and don't like to wear them. Plus, it's annoying if you have a bag or something on the passenger seat heavy enough to set off the sensor.

x2....... I carry a file case for work usually on seat and sets of the chime, total pain, thanks for the update


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: VAG-Com Mods for the S6 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Plus, it's annoying if you have a bag or something on the passenger seat heavy enough to set off the sensor.

you place items _on_ the leather seats







?!?!?! _blasphemy_!!!
and plus no one ever wants to ride with me








bill


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: VAG-Com Mods for the S6 (jebglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jebglx* »_
you place items _on_ the leather seats







?!?!?! _blasphemy_!!!
and plus no one ever wants to ride with me








bill









NOOOOO I place items on the leather seating surfaces


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: VAG-Com Mods for the S6 (buddahvw)*

Haha. Yeah, my camera bag or briefcase is often on the passenger seat. Does it look worn Bill? Audi makes tough seats and my bags aren't made of razor blades and thumb tacks.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: VAG-Com Mods for the S6 ([email protected])*

audi does not make tough seats........ seen too many thread about leater bolsters cracking cause a cheaper grade material was used...... makes me very anal about conditioning my leather at least once a month


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: VAG-Com Mods for the S6 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Haha. Yeah, my camera bag or briefcase is often on the passenger seat. Does it look worn Bill? Audi makes tough seats and my bags aren't made of razor blades and thumb tacks.









hahahaha...and to think i was a little worried about putting my youngest son's car seat in the back of the S6.
no, the seats don't look worn. surprisingly since sooooo many people have gotten into this car. the R8 we had at WF was showing wear on the driver bolsters but not the S6.
take care of my baby, will ya














?
bill


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: VAG-Com Mods for the S6 (jebglx)*

both vag mods done by my dealer yesterday....... flawless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

